# Do calm, sane, German Shepherd Dogs exist?



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

So we had to rehome our Rottweiler - he was not happy in our home since we had moved from our farm in Utah to suburbia, and after he (without provocation - I was there and saw the whole thing  ) went after my 12-year old and bit her that was absolutely the last straw. He went to an experienced Rottie home without kids where he'll be doing protection work, so it's a good placement for him. 

But this leaves me without a "big dog" - I love my Mini Bulls but guard dogs they are not, and my DH is a cop who works 2nd shift.... I want a large dog to provide a "visual deterrent" to those who may not have the best of intentions. 

I also have an anxiety disorder and I feel much more secure in a home with a big dog that I know will have my back and help me defend my family if needed. I had an AmStaff for 12 years who was awesome, he set the bar pretty high for a dog that was a psudo-service dog for my anxiety and a top-notch family pet too.

I've always wanted a German Shepherd, but I've met very few with stable temperaments. I need something that's not a ball of energy and not nervous, good with kids, and equally happy to go on long walks with me or sit next to me on the couch. I don't want a puppy - puppies are a PITA. I'd like a young adult, under 3 years of age but old enough to be done with the puppy foolishness and settled into his/her adult temperament. I do NOT want a poorly bred rescue dog, and because I have intact dogs (my show dogs) and I breed I know that no rescue is going to deal with me anyway :shrug:. 

Those of you who know GSD's, what are the odds of me finding a sane one that would be a good fit in my crazy home (kids from 9 weeks on up, little Mini Bulls, etc)? I want fully health tested parents/lines and sane temperaments.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Check for dogs that fail out of assistance dog programs or police dog programs. They might not be good enough for those strict programs but be perfect for what you want. Or contact a schulzhund person.

When my dogs have passed, I will be getting a GSD most likely. And like you, I'm not keen on puppy, nor on just any old rescue.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

I spent several years as a K9 officer training and working Shepards on a daily basis and spending 8-16 hours per day with them on patrol. They are wonderful dogs. There are bad apples anywhere but in all my experience and exposure to them you will be hard pressed to find a better companion and protector. Some of the things I've seen those dogs do is incredible.


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 30, 2012)

We have 2 GSD that are very calm. I'm really impressed by these girls. They are very watchful of our little ones.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Ask around, maybe one of your breeder friends has one to retire from showing/breeding that would fit the bill. One of my friends "adopted" a 4 yr old shepherd from a breeder, she was a wonderful dog, great pet, well mannered, etc. If you get one that is age 2 or up, you can have the health tests run on the dog you get and know its all good too.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes you can get them.
Understand they shed bad (blow their coat) twice a year.
For health reasons I would stay away for the sloped back, hock walking, ring rats, that have degenerated many lines. That leads to crippling dhd, spinal troubles and a miserable existence.
There are several good working line programs in the US. that meet the working standard. Watching them with the hock walkers, they almost look like 2 different breeds.
(They are herding dogs and should be able to run all day)
If you are serious, on sunday the Western PA GSD Club, is holding their specialty at
* WCOTC*
[FONT=Arial Black, Gadget, sans-serif]Delmont North Industrial Park
16 Potters Road (Rt. 66 at Italy Road)
Delmont, PA 15626
724-468-8953
[/FONT]http://www.wcotc-dogs.com/


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

My Boris is very mello. He is a mix though. 1/2 German Shepherd and we don't know the other half. I got him from the humane society for protection and for a friend for Rocky. He is always laying at my feet or nearby unless he is checking the perimeter of the property. He follows me everywhere and never leaves the property. He is VERY laid back especially compared to Rocky (Aussie). I am alone at home a lot and feel safe. Just this past Monday a stranger (to him) parked on the road and went through the gate and was walking up the driveway. Boris went right at him and bit him. Didn't break the skin but ripped his pants. If I wouldn't have been there as quick as I was to call him off I am sure he would have taken him down. good boy!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

GrannyCarol said:


> Ask around, maybe one of your breeder friends has one to retire from showing/breeding that would fit the bill. One of my friends "adopted" a 4 yr old shepherd from a breeder, she was a wonderful dog, great pet, well mannered, etc. If you get one that is age 2 or up, you can have the health tests run on the dog you get and know its all good too.


I don't have any contacts in GSD's  Most my dog friends are terrier people, although my handler has Shelties and handles a Collie, so maybe he knows someone.... I'm leery of the Conformation GSD's in this country, as has been pointed out here that slope-back look they prefer does not appeal to me at all!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Are you on facebook? If so, consider joining this group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/HTPCB/ There are many GREAT breeders there, some of whom are breeding quality GSDs. I also think you will have better success getting a UKC bred dog and not AKC. AKC breeders are concentrating on extreme rear angulation which has resulted in dogs with such strange gaits that their practically walking on their hocks. I hate that.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

We had an amazing GS/yellow lab mix when I was a kid. He was an angel with us kids, was my 4-H dog project, and he was an amazing protector.

Being that you're looking for an adult, though, I'd definitely be cautious and take time to assess temperament for yourself in many situations before you bring the dog home. We have fostered a few dogs who seemed okay and kid-friendly at first, then we bring them home and realize they have serious people or barrier aggression issues. With kids in the house, those issues are too big a risk, even if the dog may have the potential to be rehabbed.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

There are rescue organizations that would not have a problem with your set up, especially since you are a "reputable" breeder. They would, of course, only adopt out neutered dogs. You can find Rin Tin Tins, but they are few and far between. For your needs, a laid back dog is what you want. A Bouvier des Flanders may fit your bill. They shed, but not like a GSD. Their style is to warn, then stare down, then knock the person down, then if they still don't get the hint, to bite. They have incredibly strong jaws. They are smart, trainable, obedient, and family oriented. Intimidating by size and stare down.

My second choice for you would be a Dobermann. They usually are energetic dogs, but just exercise them like your bullies. They have stronger jaws than a GSD and a faster bite. Smart, trainable, obedient, family oriented. Intimidating by size and bark.

Then there is the standard poodle. They guarded the kings of France. Happy, trainable, obedient, family oriented. Intimidating by size and bark.

The Bouvier, Dobermann, or St Poodle can be walked by your school age child if properly trained. They are not roamers, they get along with other dogs, they appear to be teddy bears but will come between the family and any threat.


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

I can put you in contact with the breeder I got my dogs from. Her dogs are excellent and have all been safe around all of my children. They were not for my livestock though  

She breeds and trains for the local police.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, they exist, but you're not going to find them in the show crowd, sadly. As someone said, UKC is good. 
And don't be so hard on rescue dogs. I've known some good, sensible rescues and truly exemplary rescued GSDs. I've also known more that a few from "fully health tested parents/lines" that were .... let's be kind and say not what you're hoping for.

Especially as you want an adult I'd go to rescues. But since you're dead set against, then start with the UKC and then go to backyard breeders, who in this breed, are far more likely to have the temperment you want, even if their dogs are white, or the coats are too long, etc.


----------



## EscapingToronto (Jun 27, 2011)

Calm German Shepherds are a crime against nature. I'm sure there are some that exist and everyone knew someone whose dog just sat on the couch all day, but true GSDs are bred with energy and high drive (the higher the better). 
You're best off maybe contacting a breeder and asking if they know of any older "wash-ups" that are looking for a home. If you're willing to spend the money, you could also talk to an importer who could find you a good dog. 
I'm kind of in the same boat as you, and our dog was kind of on the expensive side, but he was worth every penny. He's such a great dog, I don't know what I'm ever going to do without him. No one dares to set foot on our property, let alone come in the house uninvited. When he's with our family he is the biggest, cuddliest baby but anyone who doesn't know him is completely unwilling to believe that


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We've always had GSD's. We've had them for herding our sheep, and for pets. None of them were laid back. Our last girl died last summer, and I began researching breeders. This spring we brough home Cosmo from Tidmore's Rising Stars in Oklahoma, and this sweet boy is the most awesome GSD we've ever owned, and we've had some premium ones. He's only 7 months old, so I don't know yet what type of worker he'll be, but I just can't say enough about his personality. He's sweet and good natured with strangers as soon as I make it known that they're okay, and protective if I appear cautious.

He's not laid back however, like being a couch potato. We run him several times every day to keep him tired out. But he has the most stable personality, and is super smart. You might Google Tidmore's Rising Stars, I know Cynthia has a 4 month old girl for sale, she's his half sister.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

We have a GSD we got from the local county animal shelter, turned in by local people who found her running and no response to ads for a lost dog. Probably 4 or 5 years old, looks purebred but not 'show' purebred ... a bit more substantial and the head isn't as refined ... but her disposition in wonderful. She was leash and crate trained, has some obediance, housebroken and absolutely wonderful manners. She is absolutely not hyper or high-energy even ... great with people, other dogs, cats, rabbits, woodchucks ... anything except horses, which she refuses to believe actually exist! 

I'm sure she's not necessarily typical, but quiet ones do obviously exist.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

We have 3 german shepherd rescues in our area and they grade their dogs' activity level(1,2,3)-- they seem to usually have some quiet low key ones available-- and age ranges are pups to older, with most being in the 2 year old range....


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I would contact the German Shepherd rescue in your state. 
We have had German Shepherds for a long time til our Bandit died 2 years ago.
There is nothing like curling up with a big old fluffy German Shepherd. Just tell them the requirements about being good with the children. German Shepherds are so smart I almost think that they can read minds. We had to spell so many words when we had Bandit especially if we were getting ready to travel somewhere.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Bouvier Des Flanders are AMAZING dogs, if you don't mind the coat and beard. They are awesome watch dogs and fantastic with children. Inside, they are very calm and laid back. Outside, their energy levels are higher and they are excellent problem solvers. They are very trainable. One of the best dogs I ever owned was a Bouvier, when my kids were small. Man I miss her. But if this is a house dog, be forewarned....they don't seem to know how to drink water as a normal dog does. They have this huge hairy beard and they immerse their entire beard and mouth in the water bowl so as to soak up as much water as possible....then the parade around the house dripping water everywhere. Yep. It's true. But what awesome dogs they are besides that little issue.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

After having 2 German Shepherds one with dysplasia and one with spinal problems, he died from a spinal stroke at age 8, I would not advise buying a GSD from a backyard breeder. Surgery is expensive and not easy recoveries.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

We have a friend's GSD here, and she is about the biggest couch potato ever. She just wants to stay with her people, but she is so laid back I'm not to sure she would be much good at defense, unless the bad guys were afraid of GSD's. She's actually from eastern European breeding, and a long line of working police dogs. 

If I had as much going on as you do, I would not want all that hair all over. I'd want a short haired dog or poodle!


----------



## EscapingToronto (Jun 27, 2011)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Bouvier Des Flanders are AMAZING dogs, if you don't mind the coat and beard. They are awesome watch dogs and fantastic with children. Inside, they are very calm and laid back. Outside, their energy levels are higher and they are excellent problem solvers. They are very trainable. One of the best dogs I ever owned was a Bouvier, when my kids were small. Man I miss her. But if this is a house dog, be forewarned....they don't seem to know how to drink water as a normal dog does. They have this huge hairy beard and they immerse their entire beard and mouth in the water bowl so as to soak up as much water as possible....then the parade around the house dripping water everywhere. Yep. It's true. But what awesome dogs they are besides that little issue.


Bouviers are awesome dogs, even non-shedding and often used in protection... the problem is not many people know what they are and aren't afraid of them. They just see big a fluffy black dog... and most of the time, a dog that hasn't been trained to bite, won't bite. 
I'd rather have a dog that probably wouldn't bite but people avoid than a dog that probably would bite but people don't know. Having to defend your dog in court isn't fun.


----------



## EscapingToronto (Jun 27, 2011)

Side note: are you aware of how much GSDs shed? It's a lot. Like, a lot! Be sure you're ok with never having a clean house again. You may also want to switch to leather furniture lol
I'm not just saying this as a lazy person who is incapable of keeping a clean home, GSD shedding really is a terrible problem. If you were to try to keep up with it by brushing and vacuuming, it would take up several hours each day.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

They do shed a lot...mine blows his coat twice a year. The Furminator is our friend during that time. I still love GSD's so much, I will put up with the hair


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

The worst shedders are Pugs in my opinion (from working at vet clinic) But their personalities are just so awesome!


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

I have two Golden retrievers, a cairn, and a 120+lb GSD in a 1200sqft home right now. I vacuum once a day and hair is not an issue. I vacuum that often anyways because I have two children and live on sandy soil so take that for what it's worth. It takes about a week for the canister to fill up even so. I've had three GSD and none of them were bad shedders.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

A Roomba is your friend with a GSD! Mine runs every day, and it's a life saver.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A normal person walking by may think your poodle or bouvier or chow chow is a cuddly toy. Someone who means you harm is going to see a large dog who is showing no fear. A large dog that is silently watching them, or barking in a controlled manner.

Our bouvier, with no training but some encouragement, bit hard. He was so quiet and submissive. But, he tore apart the white training suit which was guaranteed to be dog bite proof. Strongest jaws of any dog, loyal, common sense.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

BlueMoonLuck, Why not another AmStaff?
My own once-in-a-lifetime heart dog was an AmStaff. He was everything a dog lover dreams of. He was a young adult male, intact, starving, and had been horribly physically abused. For 13 years he kept our family safe. Sweetest happy clown in the world and friendly to everyone we approved of. But he didn't let anyone in the gate unless we specifically told him it was okay, and he didn't tolerate any nonsense.

Does your county or city have a prohibition to the breed? There are many rescues offering nice ones, and of course shelters are full of them 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

EscapingToronto said:


> Side note: are you aware of how much GSDs shed? It's a lot. Like, a lot! Be sure you're ok with never having a clean house again. You may also want to switch to leather furniture lol
> I'm not just saying this as a lazy person who is incapable of keeping a clean home, GSD shedding really is a terrible problem. If you were to try to keep up with it by brushing and vacuuming, it would take up several hours each day.


Our house has all laminated flooring and tile - no carpet. With up to 7 kids and several Mini Bulls running thru my house on a regular basis, we already sweep/vacuum every day! So it won't be any additional work there. And all I have to do is give my girls a brush and point them towards a dog and they'll brush him for HOURS....they love that kind of thing LOL



sandsuncritters said:


> BlueMoonLuck, Why not another AmStaff?
> Does your county or city have a prohibition to the breed? There are many rescues offering nice ones, and of course shelters are full of them


There are currently no BSL laws in my county (thankfully!). I've thought long and hard about getting another AmStaff, but there are a few things that hold me back. Namely, I already live in fear that some AR activist will get BSL passed in my county. At least with my MBT's, they often get forgotten in the legislation - they list Standard BT's but don't realize that MBT's exist or they forget to add them to the list, so we can squeak under the radar.

Our State passed a law several years back that all vet clinics must submit copies of Rabies certs for every dog they vaccinate to the county office of residence of the owner. They said it was for purposes of enforcing county licensing laws - if you don't purchase a license for the dog who was vaccinated within IIRC 30 days, they mail you an application for one and give you another 30 days to return it, or Animal Control comes knocking at your door. 

BUT many of us were (and still are) convinced that it also allows the county and the state to create a database of who owns what breed of dog. So if they ban "pit bulls" they'll know exactly who owns one, so they'll know which doors to go knocking on. I want to make sure I'm not one of them :shrug: and owning a "pit bull" breed like an AmStaff plasters a target right on my front door, unfortunately.

Plus I'd like a dog that's NOT a stubborn bull-and-terrier breed in the house LOL!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Don't go with a GSD. Sorry to say but almost all GSDs I've had in the past were extremely high energy and destructive...even the mixes. A lot of them had stomach issues. I would go with an Australian shepherd OR an ACD from good bloodlines. They don't roam and they are extremely good guard dogs. I prefer raising those two breeds from pups. They're actually calm if you know what you're doing.

I would recommend a catahoula also since my preferred breed is the catahoula but probably won't find one where you live.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

I hate GSD bitches. Everyone I've met is high energy, hyper and high prey drive. We've had two males, Auggie was imported from Germany and a wonderful dog, but we sold him at 2 yo to a breeder who had his own full time trainer and even shipped Auggie back to Germany to get his ScH title, he was just too high strung here. Our white male was awesome, super laid back from day one.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

What about a Mastiff? They are big and intimidating, yet great with kids and other dogs, if properly socialized. At least the ones I have known of. Might be worth researching. Maybe a French Mastiff...


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

SageLady said:


> What about a Mastiff? They are big and intimidating, yet great with kids and other dogs, if properly socialized. At least the ones I have known of. Might be worth researching. Maybe a French Mastiff...


I love the Mastino breeds, and so dies my DH. But I can't handle the drool!!


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

How about a standard bull terrier


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

bluemoonluck said:


> I love the Mastino breeds, and so dies my DH. But I can't handle the drool!!


 
Yeah, the drool is bad - maybe keep a bib on the dog. LOL


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

This is a German shepherd forum with a lot of information you might want to look at - http://germanshepherds.com

I've had GSD's for several years with all but one brought home as an adult or young adult, so I highly recommend adoption. A rescue group might be a source as they often foster dogs so get to know how they interact with people, cats, children, other dogs, etc. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

In my youth I raised German Shepherds, training them for protection as well as for contests. (Bit of a brag: Had to give up all my shepherds; so gave the one I had trained for contests to an adolescent youth who knew nothing about working with dogs. I had trained that dog strictly with hand signals; and this youngster took her into the testing ring and won 3rd place with her.)

Anyhoo, German Sheperds are like all breeds in that all puppies in the same litter are not the same. When going after an older GS, you can see whether or not it has a calm temperament. I would never hesitate to get another GS (from a reputable breeder) as I know such a dog would work well for guarding family members as well as all animals on my little 6 acres. Takes a bit of training as they do have a prey drive; however, they are smart enough to train and love to please a loving owner.

At this time I have a Karakachan, which I would not part with. She reminds me a lot of a GS yet has no prey drive. Already (at 6 months) she has shown how alert she is to what she "thinks" is not acceptable here.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

I rode my scooter up to the Western PA GSD show yesterday, about 80 dogs present.
Only one that sparked my interest, I found after a conversation with the owner was an import from Germany!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Rock, short or long haird GS? Out of curiosity, what about that one sparked your interest?

The last GS I had here, Cherokee (died of snake bite few years ago), was fullblood GS with parents straight from Germany. She had long hair! (The GS I use to raise in my youth were all short haired. I got her from a litter being trained as police dogs. Never even bothered to register her and didn't look into her lineage.)


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Have had Shepherds for 40 years.
I have always said there are German Shepherds and then there are dogs.

My first I got in college.
Next to Rin Tin Tin, she was the best German Shepherd there ever was.
Smart, but I think it's because she went to college with me and attended classes.

Katy was very friendly. I really miss that dog.

Second was a stray but, obviously, a full blodded one.
Unfortunately, she was stone deaf which made me nervous because how do you control a dog that can't hear you.
Wasn't much of a watchdog, though.
We learned hand signals ans was able to function pretty well
But, she was so gentle.
When my son was crawling, he insisted on pulling her hair.
She would just get up and move across the room.
One day she was tired of it, showed her teeth and growled but there was no danger she was going to bite.
Cured my son and all was good from then on.

I still have the last one and she is different than the other two. She is much more protective and way more bone-headed. Best breeding of the three.

None of mine had hip problems.

Shedding. Shepherds shed all the time. A couple times a year they shed a lot more


----------



## Greyrooster== (Sep 9, 2013)

In the city nearest me (Slidell, La) It's against the law to have a German Shepard. Also Rottweilers, Dobermans, and Pit Bulls. The reason being that over a long perios of study 90% of dog attacks on people including children were done by these breeds. Not saying it's right. Just saying.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

We have been owned by 2 gsd. Prior to that we had a 1/2 gsd and a doby mix...horrible dog, he had sever seperation issues. (He ate some carpet and died on the operating table getting it removed.)
I would never own another breed. Yes they are high prey drive, yes they have lots of energy. We run ours daily, swimming, playing ball and using "toys" to make him think and get some of that energy out. 

But..he is also a couch potato when he is tired. He lays on the porch or the loveseat and sleeps all night after playing. They are very smart and very trainable. I have no fears when I am home alone. He is or velcro dog...loves to be with us.


----------



## EscapingToronto (Jun 27, 2011)

Just a sidenote, when you're selecting a dog, you can check out http://www.pedigreedatabase.com and most pedigrees are available on it. If you can't find what you're looking for, someone there should be able to help. 
Also, since you're a breeder, (if you don't already know about this) you might find this interesting: http://www.schaferhund.com/schaferhund/registration.aspx


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

EscapingToronto said:


> Just a sidenote, when you're selecting a dog, you can check out http://www.pedigreedatabase.com and most pedigrees are available on it. If you can't find what you're looking for, someone there should be able to help.
> Also, since you're a breeder, (if you don't already know about this) you might find this interesting: http://www.schaferhund.com/schaferhund/registration.aspx



Yeah, I spend a lot of time tracking down pedigrees for my Mini Bulls - made all the more difficult because many countries allow interbreeding with Standard BT's, and lots of my lines are imported so I have to track them thru other countries LOL

Anyway, thanks for the links. I'm not concerned about tracking down a pedigree for a GSD, just want to find one from a decent breeder. Although a friend of mine was in Dobermans for years and she thinks a Dobie would be a better fit for us, so I may not go with the GSD anyway. Still up in the air :thumb:


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you like Dobermans? I could not live without my Dobes, they are the smartest, most loyal and protective breed ever. No snappy, sharp or nervous temperaments, with irritable bowels like GSD. They are like having a Velcro shadow with you at all times and their main goal in life is to give love and protect you at all times, without being hyper or nervous. I call them a thinking breed, because they will stand back and think through a situation before sharply reacting with their mouth like many GSD do. Compared to Rotts and Shepherds, they eat less, poop less, shed less, and don't drool.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> Rock, short or long haird GS? Out of curiosity, what about that one sparked your interest?


 They were regular GSD, the long haired ones are called Shiloh's around here. I was at their show over Labor day with Fancy, they have a club about 50 miles north of me, in Punixe Pa.
Thats me in the middle.
As you can see we liked a straight top line.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Rock said:


> They were regular GSD, the long haired ones are called Shiloh's around here. I was at their show over Labor day with Fancy, they have a club about 50 miles north of me, in Punixe Pa.
> Thats me in the middle.
> As you can see we liked a straight top line.



Just out of curiosity what made you switch from GSDs to ABs?


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

JasoninMN said:


> Just out of curiosity what made you switch from GSDs to ABs?


 Lot of differant items came into play.
After watching the continuous decline of the breed genetics, the steady rise in child bite incidence by these fashion Shepherds & crippling DHD over a couple decades I had enough.
Why American Bulldogs?
There is just something I love about a dog with such a singleness of purpose. 
That will chew threw his own face to get to a bad guy, and then go plop right back on the floor with the baby.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks, I was just curious. I used to have Rott's and Am bulldogs and now have moved to retrievers and pointers. I never thought I would be into bird dogs when I had bulldogs. AB are still my favorite breed and if I could only have one dog that would be it. If the right AB came along I would take it but my next dogs going to be a pointer. Now I can't decided on a English pointer, German wirehair or a Griffon.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Some nice looking GSDs, Rock.
I'm only about 30 miles from Punxy. Do you have any more info on their club?

My last two have been longer hairs


----------



## cedarcreekranch (Nov 24, 2010)

The last 2 GSDs I've had (over 25 years) have both come from 'backyard' breeders and have both been fantastic dogs. Not the narrow, low slung, sloped back show dogs but more of the old style, heavier, more upright dogs. Both spayed females, after about 2 years of age they slow down some and learn when they're inside they have to behave and when they are outside they can rough house.  With this last girl, I live in Oklahoma (instead of SD) so I actually clip her in the summer and she looks fine and also cuts down on the hair in the house. We also have Aussies so shedding is a way of life around here (they also get a shave, much to my husband's dismay)! Anyway, our GSD we have now is a deterrent to strangers even getting out of their cars until we go out but she stands down as soon as we say so. She is great with our grandson and has been since he was a toddler (when we got her) and we know for a fact she will protect because my husband was attacked by 4 would be thieves (the sheriff thought) who didn't realize he was home, just out in one of the lots. When he came around the barn with the dogs (one Aussie and GSD) the men were just getting out of their truck and one jumped him while another kicked the Aussie. Hubby got in a couple of good licks, the Aussie lit into the one who kicked her and the GSD put the other two right back in the vehicle before they could join in. When all was said and done, it was dogs & husband 1, bad guys 0! They tore off but the GSD was extremely bloody and turned out none was her's! By the time the deputy arrived, all was well and he said it was lucky we had good dogs but the men were never caught. Pretty darned scary stuff though! 

Anyway, back to your problem, don't give up on GSDs, there are still wonderful ones out there. Just start looking around, put the word out, and I know one will turn up. Oh, btw, my shepherds have all been great around stock and the current one even poultry and cats! Good luck!


----------



## cedarcreekranch (Nov 24, 2010)

Rock, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

larryfoster said:


> Some nice looking GSDs, Rock.
> I'm only about 30 miles from Punxy. Do you have any more info on their club?
> 
> My last two have been longer hairs


 This is the UKC club _(They held their show at cool springs power museum grounds laborday 2013)_
I dont have the NKC club info handy, but the womans name is Judy. They used to do combined shows and occasionally our weight pull club would also set up _(that was when they used the saddle club)_
*A.K.-9'S*
[ CON OB WP ]
(PA-73)
*Contact:*
Stephenia Burkett,
Rr 7 Box 211A,
Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania 15767
(814) 938-3974


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I've had German Shepherds for 30 years now. All female. The only male dog we had was a duck toller, not a GSD. 
Aside from the first pup, who was from a breeder, mine have all been rescued. Most have been very friendly, not high prey drive, and had energy, and were much more sane once they hit 2 years. One of the ones I have now is probably the calmest, easiest to train one I have had and is great with family. She is very afraid of strangers though - I don't know what her experiences where before she came to the rescue. We're working with it, but as my vet put it, she is my project dog.
There is a local breeder that is known to breed GSD's with a calm disposition. When someone brought their dog from that breeder over, my dogs ran circles around him. He was very calm and relaxed. Perhaps there is a breeder around you that breeds specifically for the disposition.


----------



## EscapingToronto (Jun 27, 2011)

bluemoonluck said:


> Yeah, I spend a lot of time tracking down pedigrees for my Mini Bulls - made all the more difficult because many countries allow interbreeding with Standard BT's, and lots of my lines are imported so I have to track them thru other countries LOL
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the links. I'm not concerned about tracking down a pedigree for a GSD, just want to find one from a decent breeder. Although a friend of mine was in Dobermans for years and she thinks a Dobie would be a better fit for us, so I may not go with the GSD anyway. Still up in the air :thumb:


A Doberman would be a better "fit" for *everyone*! LOL Physically they're much more elegant, lower maintenance, but the "badasses" aren't afraid of them either. My parents have two and everyone comes in their house saying "oh it's ok, I'm good with dogs". 
I do schutzund with my dog and everyone has either Bouviers, Malinois (don't bother with those, they're half the size of a GSD and 5x the energy), Dobermans, Boxers or GSDs. The _only_ breed anyone ever asks if it's ok to come close is the GSD (and these are experienced people used to being bitten on purpose lol)... 
Is it more important to feel safe at home with a breed that the general population is afraid of, or is having a better fit with your family important? Whichever one is honestly and realistically more important to you is the one that you should go with. If it turns out to be not what you wanted or needed, it will just be another mouth to feed. 
You can tell yourself that your dog is very protective but if you start walking the dog on a daily basis and see that no one is afraid of it, you may not feel as safe at night as you would with a dog that everyone avoids. 
I'm a strong believer that all dogs must have a purpose, whether it's for guarding, companionship, herding, protecting, alerting, whatever... first you have to identify why you need the dog, and then find the right dog for that purpose. Don't get distracted by people selling you why their dog is the perfect dog (that's how I got stuck with my lab lol)


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

well no one ever wants to pet my Giant Schnauzer, LOL.
But I would not ever reccomend the breed lightly (think adding the Terrier temprament to a guarding dog one).....

I liked our Boxers b/c I knew they are very very discriminating in terms of the biting (dull in Shutzhund terms)....and they LOVE children...


----------

